# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Realistic art.....

## hockey97

HOCKEY97 CLOSED THIS POST DUE TO A REQUEST. 

Thank you for your time.

----------


## cammin

Photorealism

----------


## hockey97

what does that mean?? is it a photo originally but then touched with a paint program??

How would you create somthing like this?? would you first take a real life photo of trees and then add some touches to the image with gimp or some graphic software and that is it??

I would really like to learn what goes on behind these kinds of art. I am very interested in learning.

----------


## mech7

It's really hard... or you have to trace the image which imho isn't art..

----------


## eilu

photorealism: your drawing looks as real as a picture
takes a lot of time to master, but if you are committed, constant practice should do it- start simple and keep going from there.

----------


## hockey97

well thanks for the info. I been looking at this artwork to really study it. I have some Idea how it's done but I know it would take a long time to do. It uses alot of different grads of colores like orange, light orange dark orange(brownish looking)and I can see how it's possible but just to me looks very complex and time consuming. I am going to try and make my own artwork trying to get the same result.I will use the same point of view and also scene. Thanks for the help. I admir works like these were you really can't tell if it's drawn or it's a photo lol.

----------


## PrimoTurbo

That's not that great for photorealism, because I can identify it as a picture and from the looks of it it's an oil painting. There are some vector art, 3d art and paintings that come much closer to photorealism then that.

----------


## Cherry Cotton

> photorealism: your drawing looks as real as a picture
> takes a lot of time to master, but if you are committed, constant practice should do it- start simple and keep going from there.


Yeah, I've been practicing super-realistic-type digital painting and as far as I've gotten, it's basically been "lots of smudging" and "lots of patience."

You can find way lots of tutorials on digital art online, by doing Google searches or looking in a place like DeviantArt.com. Most are around Photoshop, but you can find GIMP ones too, or extrapolate easily enough from the Photoshop instructions for your image program of choice.

----------


## Niva

Well I don't care for photo manipulations and matte paintings, it seems this thing you showed in the beginning has components of both.  Matte paintings are essentially portions of photos which are taken and color corrected in order to fit into much bigger and typically grand scenes.

I've been doing art for a while and recently (in the last year) I've been experimenting with GIMP.  One of the biggest things you have to do is make sure you have a tablet if you want to do digital painting.  Attempting to draw with a mouse is suicidal.  

As someone said above most cg artists use photoshop but GIMP has really come a long way in the last few years.  Here's a quick sketch I made in GIMP when I first got my tablet running properly under linux:  

http://www.eternalseven.com/?p=70

You can follow the links at the top to real art masters but I'll include a few good links I recommend you check out:

http://www.tascha.ch/ <-- amazing artist and check out the tutorials!!!
http://www.mandrykart.com/ - one of my fav concept artists.
http://forums.cgsociety.org/ - one of the ultimate computer graphics websites though mostly geared towards 3D.
http://conceptart.org- awesome concept art website, check out finished works and sketchbooks!


Anyways, art is supposed to be fun.  If you enjoy making photo manips you should give it a shot and have fun with it.  There are tons of places on the internets where you can learn about how such art is created.  Patience and practice are the key!

----------


## plus

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Close
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photorealism

well if you want to accomplish realistic works you have to study from life.
search for *painting* techiques,but there are many ways to achieve a result.
you should care about proportions,forms,color and how to coordinate all of them.
computers make some things easier and there are brushes that immitate natural brushes,also programms like artrage help.
with software you can immitate oil,acrylic and etc but you need a lot of practise regardless of software.

----------


## Crafty Kisses

You can try Blender.

----------


## sgallery

Dear hockey97, please remove my image from your post ( http://www.sgallery.net/dir/g3/p580.jpg ), or upload it on your own hosting account for display here (with information of source). 
sGallery.net ©opyright: http://www.sgallery.net/dir/inf/copyright.php

----------


## Chronon

If there's no response you could report the post and have a moderator remove the content for you.

----------


## hockey97

> If there's no response you could report the post and have a moderator remove the content for you.


I removed the link.

----------

